# [gelöst]Networkmanager connection-sharing

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich möchte per Networkmanager meine Internetverbindung an andere Rechner weiterleiten. Daher habe ich auch den NM mit der USEflag connection-sharing emerged. Das ist auch alles schön durchgelaufen. Wenn ich eine shared-Verbindung einrichte funktioniert auch alles soweit. Ich kann von den anderen Rechnern auf den Rechner zugreifen (Samba) und so weiter. Allerdings wird die Internetverbindung vom Wlan nicht an das Lan weitergegeben. Wenn ich mir die USE-flag ansehe "	 Use net-dns/dnsmasq and net-firewall/iptables for connection sharing" und dann teste ob überhaupt iptables läuft oder dnsmasq, dann läuft eben keiner dieser Dienste.

Die Frage ist also wie ich den Networkmanager dazu bewege die WLan Verbindung durchzureichen und ob ich etwas übersehen habe in Bezug auf die Dienste. Muss iptables nochmals im Kernel aktiviert werden und extra gestartet?

Viele Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Turtlecrabman on Sun Feb 16, 2014 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Um mein kleines Problemchen zu lösen dachte ich ich kompiliere einfach mal nat mit in den Kernel, um eben dann das Routing per iptables zu vollziehen. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, wenn ich nat in den Kernel kompiliere, nach einem Neustart überhaupt kein Netzwerk und zum Überfluss auch keine Audio mehr habe. Kann sich da jemand einen Reim drauf machen? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

----------

## musv

Sicher, dass du da nicht irgendwie die falsche Kernel-Config erwischt hast? 

Bin jetzt nicht an meinem Gentoo-Rechner. Aber du brauchst (mindestens):

- Xtables

-- conntrack 

-- state

- IPv4 connection tracking support 

Den Rest weiß ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Anscheinend ist die Gentoo-Anleitung schon etwas veraltet, da es auch einige Punkte nicht mehr im Kernel gibt, die in der Anleitung angegeben sind. Ich probiere es nachher aus, da ich gerade noch updates mache.

Viele Grüße

Chris

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe jetzt die von musv angeregten Dinge emerged, leider habe ich immer noch keine brauchbare Lösung.

Mein Iptables-Script spuckt mir folgendes aus:

```
iptables v1.4.20: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

Wenn ich jedoch im Kernel Nat und Masquerading aktiviere, kommt wieder obiges Problem (gar kein Netzwerk und Sound mehr).

Für Hilfe wäre ich nochmals dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Chris

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Sobald ich wie in der Home-Router Anleitung von Gentoo alles in den Kernel packe, habe ich danach einfach keinen Sound und kein Netzwerk mehr. Ich habe alles probiert und gebe auf. Eventuell wenn mein Wissensstand höher ist. Dann poste ich hier nochmal eine Antwort damit auch andere etwas davon haben. Solange muss ich mich mit einer Proxy-Lösung rumschlagen.

Viele Grüße und danke für die Hilfe.

Chris

----------

## musv

 *Turtlecrabman wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Sobald ich wie in der Home-Router Anleitung von Gentoo alles in den Kernel packe, habe ich danach einfach keinen Sound und kein Netzwerk mehr. 

 

Den Sound kann das "eigentlich" nicht beeinflussen. Wie wär's, wenn du einfach mal Deine aktuellen Kernelconfig mit der dann geänderten vergleichst. D.h.

Kernelconfig vom aktuell gebooteten Kernel speichern:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz >> ~/config_alt.txt
```

Anschließend dann der Vergleich mit der geänderten Config:

```
diff ~/config_alt.txt /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Zumindest wegen des Soundproblems sollten da ein paar mehr Unterschiede sein. Ansonsten kannst du ja noch mal Deine iptables-Rules überprüfen. Ich hab damals Masquerading Simple Howto verwendet. Damit kriegt man das NAT-Forwarding mit einer Zeile hin.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo,

Ich konnte es jetzt noch nicht vergleichen, weil ich gerade keine Zeit habe. Aber ich habe bei meinen Tests herausgefunden, dass das Problem nur auftritt, wenn ich den markierten Punkt im Bild auswähle.

Vielleicht hilft das ja.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22307321/Selection_032.png.html

Danke und viele Grüße

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hier schon einmal die alte Config mit der alles funktioniert (außer eben iptables nat)Last edited by Turtlecrabman on Mon Feb 24, 2014 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

@Turtlecrabman

Es ist nicht vorgesehen solche riesigen configs mit über dreitausend Zeilen im Forenbeitrag zu posten. Die Forensoftware begrenzt Beiträge auf eine bestimmte Größe. Deine Kernel .config ist nicht wirklich komplett, da gekürzt, sie ist somit unbrauchbar.

Wenn es wirklich erforderlich ist komplette Kernelconfigs zu posten, dann stelle sie bitte selbst irgendwo zu download bereit, oder nutze temporär einen Pastebin-Service.

/edit:

Eventuell reicht ja auch die Ausgabe von 

```
/usr/src/linux/scripts/diffconfig config1 config2
```

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Sorry, ich habe das kurz rausgenommen und verlinke die config morgen.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Nach langem probieren ist es endlich vollbracht und alles läuft. Später dann die Lösung.

Die Lösung des Problems war relativ simpel. Ich hatte eigentlich keine Lust für den kleinen Rechner selbst den Kernel zu konfigurieren. Als ich aber keine Idee mehr hatte, dachte ich na ja ist eh wurscht. Also weg von Genkernel und den Kernel mit genau der selben Config mit Menuconfig selbst kompiliert und ohne Initramfs. Direkt danach lief alles wie gewünscht. 

Viele Grüße

----------

